# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Ranitomeya ventrimaculata calling

## clownonfire

Hi all,

We (very) recently acquired a pair of Ranitomeya ventrimaculata... Today, we started hearing the male calling... Very exciting!

I'll keep you posted...

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

Our male vent Mickey has been calling all morning (bottom leaf). Calling can't be heard in this clip, but you can witness the courtship.

YouTube - Ranitomeya ventrimaculata calling

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

I was suggested on Canadart.org &bull; Index page to put some egg deposit small containers (I've used small shot glasses), and spray in water, and different levels of water in each.

Anyone knows a range of water levels I can base myself on?

Thank you,

E.

----------


## clownonfire

I finally caught the singing on video. Here it is. You can see the belly of the male on the lower leaf move with each call.

YouTube - Ranitomeya ventrimaculata singing

----------


## bshmerlie

> Hi all,
> 
> We (very) recently acquired a pair of Ranitomeya ventrimaculata... Today, we started hearing the male calling... Very exciting!
> 
> I'll keep you posted...
> 
> Eric


Eric...I like the marking on these guys.  How big are they and how bold are they?

----------


## clownonfire

Good morning Cheri. They're quite bold, actually. They will often be in front of the enclosure, which makes it easy for me to take pics. They are VERY active, too, from early morning (6:30/7 - when my timer turns their light on), and will be out until 7 at night, too. The male started singing 4 days after we got them and put them in their enclosure. 

They are very social, and from what the breeder tells me, are happier in pairs or groups. My pair follow each other all day. 

As for their size, my male is about 13 centimeters, and the female, 15 cm. That is their adult size.

I got them from Understory Enterprises. Here's a link to the vents page: 

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya ventrimaculata

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

Forgive me if i'm rusty on my conversions but wouldn't that be a 5 inch dart frog?  I gotta get me some of those. :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Forgive me if i'm rusty on my conversions but wouldn't that be a 5 inch dart frog?  I gotta get me some of those.


That's funny, the formatting didn't accept the comas the first time around. So:

Male: 1.3 cm (0.51 inches)
Female: 1.5 cm (0.59 inches)

They are absolutely marvelous, and quite affordable.

----------


## bshmerlie

Wow I really like the red Iquitos.  Thanks a lot Eric now I don't know what to get.  :Smile:  I was just going to start on my clay background today on a 20 gal for some Luecs.  Well if I turned it vertical I could do these guys. Ahhhh!!!!  Vertical .....horizontal...what should I do?

----------


## clownonfire

The Iquitos morph is spectacular indeed... Yes, vents are arboreal, as you know... I have a 12*12*18 for them, and built it in consequence...

This is why for my next ones I decided to invest in species that would be perfect for a horizontal enclosure, such as the azureus, or your coveted  leucomelas, simply to have a different dynamic. Before selecting on the azureus, I was very tempted with the mantellas, but that would have been another vertical viv. 

Here's an email I received from UE when I approached them with my queries for new frogs and their price list as of two weeks ago):

If you are looking for a terrestrial frog, then one of the larger frogs would be ideal. Any of the D. tinctorius, D.auratus, D. leucomelas or the P. terribilis would be good and they are usually always available.  A tank that size could house more than a pair. The D. leucomelas do well in groups and you could house 3 to 5 in that size tank. The frogs that we sell are usually only 4 to 6 months old so not old enough to be sexually mature so that we could offer pairs.

Here is the list of what is currently available:

D. auratus  El Cope (turquoise & bronze) - $60
D. auratus  microspot - $45
D. auratus  blue & black - $50 limited numbers
D. auratus  giant blue - $50
D. auratus  super blue - $65
D. auratus  camouflage - $50
D. auratus  green & black - $50  limited numbers
D. auratus  - campana - $35

R. ventrimaculata "borja ridge" $65
R. ventrimaculata  rodyll - $65
R. ventrimaculata  blackwater - $115

R. variabilis  highland -$100
R. variabilis  southern - $175

R. imitator  orange & blue $125(varadero)


A. pepperi  campanea (yellow/gold) $125
A. bassleri  blue/chrome green - $275 each or  4/$1000  10 only

R. flavovittata - $195 (regular price $225)

R. summersi  - $150

R. benedicta - $400

R. uakarii (duellmani) -$185  limited numbers

E. Tricolor  Santa Isabella - $50
E. Tricolor - $50 salvias

P. terribilis  yellow - $125

D. tinctorius - powder blue - $65
D. tinctorius  azureus - $65
D. tinctorius  cobalt  $65

A. trivittata greenbacks- $90
A. trivittata  baja huallaga - $95
A. trivittata   huallaga canyon - $95

R. Lamasi  green $135 or 4/$440

D. leucomelas  orange banded - $70
D. leucomelas  Guyana yellow - $70
D. leucomelas  Guyana banded - $90  limited numbers

Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis @ $30  ready soon

Hylomantis lemur - $235 - very limited numbers
Ceratophrys stolzmanni $95 each, 4 or more $85 each

----------


## Don

Wow, they are so awesome.  Love the video, found my wife watching it while I was outside and told her we're needing a pair ;-)

----------


## Brit

Those videos are amazing! I can't wait until I get a big enough space to keep dart frogs along with tree frogs in. They seem like lots of fun.

----------

